# Camp site for the open



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

He who thinks he is the boss has decided he would like to go to the open next weekend :roll: 8O but not really surprised. just at the late decision.
Last time I went I had blisters on my feet for weeks after.
So any suggestions for a site within reasonable walking distance or public transport to St Andrews.
Good hairdresser for me as i may be tearing my hair out by the end of it :lol: :lol: 
Sue


----------



## Ericbunny (May 1, 2005)

I am not sure witch campsite is not booked full near St Andrews,but you can try this web site as it has 90% all all campsite/touring sites in the Uk. http://www.ukcampsite.co.uk/sites/.

And good luck finding a place.


----------



## JackieP (Oct 15, 2006)

There's a wee place called Monturpie. Just out of Upper Largo and about 10 miles from St Andrews. It has a campsite and CL site alongside. It's on the bus route to St Andrews.

Monturpie

There's another called Woodlands, just out of Lundin Links that you could try. Again - about 11 miles away from St Andrews and on the bus route.

Woodlands

You'd best ring soon. As stated, just about everywhere is booked up and folks are staying in Edinburgh and Glasgow and bussing it in. I wouldn't get your hopes up - but you never know - you might get lucky. 

There are loads of wild camping spots round that area but again, they will already be pretty full. It might be too much of a risk to go all the way there to find no space.

Best of luck.


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

Err, I thought the open was this weekend at Loch Lomond :?

http://www.barclaysscottishopen.co.uk/


----------



## JackieP (Oct 15, 2006)

I'll see your Loch Lomond and raise you....

Open Championship...


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

JackieP said:


> I'll see your Loch Lomond and raise you....
> 
> Open Championship...


Ahhhh :lol:


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

Thanks all have looked at sites and then at costs, (I) decided he would be better watching at home :lol: 
Have said I will move tv so he can stand outside and watch it, then he will feel he is there especially if it is raining :lol: 
Had considered staying further away and taking the bike as well so we could commute.
Ah well got rid of world cup and wimbledon now it's the open :!: :!: 
I nearly wish I was back at work  
Sue


----------



## Coulstock (Sep 2, 2008)

We're in Edinburgh right now ( Drum Mohr - Musselburgh) and were heading for a stop off in Fife but I hadn't realised the Open was on next week - tried 3 of the better sites for a 3 day stop off only to be told that for this week bookings of a minimum of 7 days only were being accepted - so we're booked into Riverview at Monifieth - pity we're looking forward to Elie/Crail etc.


Harry & Pat


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

If I had realised open was about to start I would have stayed away at the beginning of the week. :lol: 
I never look to see things like that should know better by now.
Enjoy your trio Harry and Pat.
Mind you number 2 son now thinks an extended family trip would be good, know any site that takes motorhomes and 10 man tents
 
Just joking before all the replies come in.
Sue


----------

